# PC Games Hardware 05/2009 seit heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware 05/2009 seit heute im Handel gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware 05/2009 seit heute im Handel


----------



## Dal604 (1. April 2009)

Grade gekauft
stand an der kasse drück der kassiererin nen 5€ Schein unter die nase(wollte schon sagen, den rest kann sie behalten) und die sagt:"Da fehlen noch 30Cent!"
joar etwas misstrauisch das editorial von thilo durchgelesen und nun ist alles wieder gut
schade das es nun auch euch betrifft, aber ich werd trotzdem jeden 1. mittwoch im monat zur tanke rennen und mir die neue pcgh holen-auch für 31Cent mehr
natürlich nur solange bis die wirtschaftskrise vorbei ist


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. April 2009)

*APRIL APRIL*
*Abonnenten haben die Ausgabe bereits am Wochenende erhalten.

ich hoffe ich erhalte meine morgen....
*


----------



## Fransen (1. April 2009)

Ich habe das total verpennt.-.-
So ein Mist, jetzt muss ich noch einen Tag warten....


----------



## PontifexM (1. April 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Grade gekauft
> stand an der kasse drück der kassiererin nen 5€ Schein unter die nase(wollte schon sagen, den rest kann sie behalten) und die sagt:"Da fehlen noch 30Cent!"
> joar etwas misstrauisch das editorial von thilo durchgelesen und nun ist alles wieder gut
> schade das es nun auch euch betrifft, aber ich werd trotzdem jeden 1. mittwoch im monat zur tanke rennen und mir die neue pcgh holen-auch für 31Cent mehr
> natürlich nur solange bis die wirtschaftskrise vorbei ist



frechheit ! ich soll noch mehr brennen oder was ?
wer bezahlt den mir das geld das ich durch kurzarbeit verliere ?


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. April 2009)

Hab mir auch die Extended gekauft. Man der Preis haut schon mal echt rein aber dafür kauf ich mir ja die auch nicht jeden Monat weil für das Geld kann ich mir mehr vorstellen.

Nein was ich loswerden wollte.

SSD vs. Magnetfestplatten
Im Praxistest: Wie gut sind preiswerte Flash-Massenspeicher? S.98

Ja aufgeregt wie ich auf den Test bin hab ich gleich nachgeschlagen jedoch hab ich da auf der Seite keinen Test gefunden sondern einen 

Lesertest: Phenom II


Naja nach einmal durchblättern hab ich es dann schließlich doch gefunden auf der Seite 52.

Irgendwie hat da jemand das ganze Inhaltsverzeichnis durch einander gehauen. (Bsp.: Stromsparender Spiele-PC S. 82 Leider scheint aber hier ein anderes Thema zu laufen)

Ich find eigentlich ne ziemliche Schweinerei bei dem Preis.

Bin immer noch verwirrt und erstatte Anzeige!


----------



## roadrippe (1. April 2009)

die zeitung wird auch immer teurer... alles wird teurer.. komischerweise mein gehalt aber nicht mehr.. ich werd wohl ab jetz auf die zeitung verzichten. steht ja eh alles wichtige im internet.


----------



## Conan (1. April 2009)

roadrippe schrieb:


> die zeitung wird auch immer teurer... alles wird teurer.. komischerweise mein gehalt aber nicht mehr.. ich werd wohl ab jetz auf die zeitung verzichten. steht ja eh alles wichtige im internet.



Ich trage das Internet nicht mit aufs Klo zum lesen 
Werde die Zeitung weiterhin kaufen. PCGH gibt den Lesern viel, jetzt müssen die Leser was für PCGH tun


----------



## alfredione3oli (1. April 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Ich trage das Internet nicht mit aufs Klo zum lesen
> Werde die Zeitung weiterhin kaufen. PCGH gibt den Lesern viel, jetzt müssen die Leser was für PCGH tun



iPhone oder Netbook oder Laptop oder ... es geht doch!! 



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hab mir auch die Extended gekauft. Man der Preis haut schon mal echt rein aber dafür kauf ich mir ja die auch nicht jeden Monat weil für das Geld kann ich mir mehr vorstellen.
> 
> Nein was ich loswerden wollte.
> 
> ...



Glaubst du das die Admins die Kommentare lesen?! Nee...
Dann musst du ihnen schon ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. April 2009)

Nöö bringt mir doch auch nichts. Hätte ich eher schauen müssen bevor ich kaufe.


----------



## Muffinman (1. April 2009)

Servus, 
ich bin seit der Ausgabe 01/2005 Stammleser von PCGH und finde das Heft immer sehr gelungen.

Helft mir bitte, denn ich verstehe die Strategie hinter der Preiserhöhung nicht.
Immer mehr Leute haben weniger Geld, was man wohl laut Aussage von Thilo Bayer auch an den Verkaufszahlen merkt. Also mache ich die Zeitung !!!TEURER!!!, um wieder mehr zu verkaufen ?!?!
Kann mir das einer erklären?
Bei der PCGames war meine Reaktion auf die zweite Preierhöhung innerhalb relativ kurzer, das ich eben nicht mehr jedes Heft kaufen wollte, sondern nur noch solche, deren Artikel und Tests mich besonders interessieren, seitdem habe ich keine Ausgabe mehr gekauft.
Dann werden die Kollegen wohl bald die Preise wieder erhöhen müssen, um das Heft noch attraktiver zu machen.
Aber vielleicht verstehe ich einfach nicht, wie Wirtschaft oder Geschäftspolitik funktioniert, aber ich weiß, wie mein Konto funktioniert, und das bedeutet, das ich bei weniger Einkommen nicht mehr Geld ausgeben kann.
Noch werde ich euch treu bleiben, aber vielleicht solltet Ihr über mache getroffene oder anstehende Entscheidung länger und besser nachdenken.


----------



## Schnaaki (1. April 2009)

Ist schon ne merkwürdige Strategie, den Preis zu erhöhen, um Absatzprobleme auszugleichen. Ich könnte jetzt ne schicke Grafik mit Preis-Absatz-Funktion zeichnen, aber ich denke eure kühlen Rechner vom Verlag werden schon wissen, wie "preis-elastisch" der geneigte PCGH-Leser ist... hoffe ich jedenfalls für euch.  Naja mir isses eh Latte, kauf immer die Sparversion für 3,99. Wer braucht schon DVD's in Zeiten von Kabelinternet. ^^


----------



## EarlyBird (1. April 2009)

Das beste Heft seit langem, super Test was Stromverbrauch und SSDs angeht. Aber die Logik mit dem höheren Preis um den Umsatz zu halten wird in die Hose gehen.

Gruss
Early


----------



## alex0582 (1. April 2009)

stand auch gerade an der tankstelle mit nem 5 euro schein und kam mir veralbert vor !
naja es ist so wie meine vorredner sagen dann kann an halt nich mehr jede ausgabe kaufen weil 5.30 is echt hart das sind in DM ( ja ich weiß umrechnen is sinnlos ) knappe 10.60DM 
hätte da einer von euch die zeitung gekauft  ???????


ich nicht


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (1. April 2009)

Ich war ganz schön *sauer*, als ich am Samstagabend die neue PCGH aufschlug !
Nicht wegen der Preiserhöhung. Als (noch) Abonnent, trifft mich die Preiserhöhung, die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, trotz der vielen Werbung, ja nicht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Das Abo habe ich eh schon gekündigt, wegen der Frechheit in vergangenen Ausgaben, wo einem der Mund wässrig gemacht wurde, dass die wirklich interessanten Themen, wo es etwas mehr in die Tiefe geht, in die PCGH-Extreme verschoben wurden.
Egal, darum geht es hier nicht.
Meine Enttäuschung und mein Unmut geht direkt an *Raffael Vötter* als Redakteur und *Thilo Bayer* als Chefredakteur !
Ich versuche es mal so human, wie möglich zu beschreiben:
Wollt Ihr mich und alle anderen Leser auf den Arm nehmen ?!!

Aber langsam. Warum? Nehmt doch mal bitte die Ausgabe 04/2009, Seite 84 zur Hand und zum Vergleich Ausgabe 05/2009, Seite 91.
In beiden Artikeln geht es um das Thema aufrüsten.

Der werte Herr Raffael Vötter, schreibt unter der Spalte _SLI und Crossfire_  in Ausgabe 05/2009 haargenau das Gleiche, wie im Vormonat / in der letzten Ausgabe 04/2009 unter der gleichen Überschrift !!!
WORT FÜR WORT !

Er dachte wohl, er sei ein ganz Ausgefuchster: "Hey, einfach mal Copy and paste, und schwupps ist mein Artikel feddich...! Merkt schon keiner...!"

Junge, was Du da machst, ist nicht nur eine Verars**e an uns Lesern, sondern darüber hinaus *Betrug an Deinem Arbeitgeber Computec Media AG !!!*
Du wirst vom Verlag für Deine Artikel bezahlt!
Vielleicht solltest Du Deinen Job etwas ernster nehmen? Sowas kann ganz schnell in einer Abmahnung enden!

Und der werte Herr Chefredakteur liest entweder die Artikel, die zum Druck freigegeben sind, nicht mehr gegen, weil er anderes zu tun hat, oder er deckt ein solches Vorgehen.
Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln und fühle mich in meiner Entscheidung das Abo gekündigt zu haben, erneut bestätigt.

Um mal einen Vergleich anzustellen: Wenn ich ins Kino gehe um mir den neuen Bond anzusehen, erwarte ich ein neues Drehbuch und einen neuen Plot und nicht einfach den letzten Bondfilm neu gefilmt, wo James Bond ein anderes Auto fährt.

Ich hoffe, Ihr löscht meinen Beitrag nicht einfach.
Viel mehr hoffe ich auf eine Antwort oder Erklärung der verantwortlichen Redakteure. Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit etwas wie: "Naja, passte halt so gut ins Thema... ."

Wenn ich die Ausgabe nicht als Abonnent bekommen hätte, sondern wie viele andere Leser normal als Einzelausgabe gekauft hätte, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich noch mehr aufregen. --> Preiserhöhung

Bin mal auf Eure Antwort gespannt!

ALEX.


----------



## BikeRider (1. April 2009)

Schnaaki schrieb:


> Ist schon ne merkwürdige Strategie, den Preis zu erhöhen, um Absatzprobleme auszugleichen.


Wird der Preis wieder gesenkt wenn die Zeiten besser werden und die Wirtschaftskriese vorbei ist ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2009)

Dal604 schrieb:


> Grade gekauft
> stand an der kasse drück der kassiererin nen 5€ Schein unter die nase(wollte schon sagen, den rest kann sie behalten) und die sagt:"Da fehlen noch 30Cent!"
> joar etwas misstrauisch das editorial von thilo durchgelesen und nun ist alles wieder gut
> schade das es nun auch euch betrifft, aber ich werd trotzdem jeden 1. mittwoch im monat zur tanke rennen und mir die neue pcgh holen-auch für 31Cent mehr
> natürlich nur solange bis die wirtschaftskrise vorbei ist



Hi, 

stellvertretend für Dein Posting (es gab ja auch noch einige andere zum Thema Preiserhöhung) noch ein paar Anmerkungen.
- Wir machen die Preiserhöhung nicht, um mehr Hefte zu verkaufen, sondern um den gestiegenen Produktionskosten irgendwie entgegen zu wirken
- So unangenehm diese Preiserhöhung ist (Ich habe mich mit Händen & Füßen dagegen gewehrt, aber es gab keine andere Option): Andere IT-Magazine haben ebenfalls den Preis vor Kurzem erhöht (c't, Computerbild, Gamestar, PC Games). Alle sitzen da im selben Boot. Die Wirtschaftskrise haut voll auf den Anzeigenmarkt durch, und auch die Printumsätze schrumpfen, weil die Leute offenbar doch an Zeitschriften sparen.
- Am Ende des Tages sichert diese Preiserhöhung auch die Arbeitsplätze der Redakteure.
- Die DVD-Ausgabe war seit dem Launch preisstabil - fast fünf Jahre lang trotz Inflation.

Ich verstehe jeden, der gefrustet ist. Manchmal gibt es aber einfach keine andere Option, auch wenn sie unangenehm ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2009)

IchHoereStimmen schrieb:


> Aber langsam. Warum? Nehmt doch mal bitte die Ausgabe 04/2009, Seite 84 zur Hand und zum Vergleich Ausgabe 05/2009, Seite 91.
> In beiden Artikeln geht es um das Thema aufrüsten.
> 
> Der werte Herr Raffael Vötter, schreibt unter der Spalte _SLI und Crossfire_  in Ausgabe 05/2009 haargenau das Gleiche, wie im Vormonat / in der letzten Ausgabe 04/2009 unter der gleichen Überschrift !!!
> WORT FÜR WORT !



Du hast Recht: Das ist auf jeden Fall kein guter Stil. Verteidigend muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir durch die Cebit und massive Personalausfälle durch Krankheit eine wirkliche Horror-Produktion im März hatten. Vermutlich hat es sich der Kollege deshalb erlaubt, einen Absatz in gewissen Teilen aus einer Vornummer zu übernehmen. Das war mit Sicherheit eine Ausnahme und wird nicht mehr passieren.

Ich selbst kann Dir nur sagen, dass ich nicht alle 300.000 Zeichen pro Ausgabe im Kopf habe - aber Leser sind da sowieso viel genauer, weil sie schließlich Geld für das Heft bezahlen.

Insofern danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. April 2009)

Also ich pfeif auf 30 Cent...
Aber ich stand bei Famila an der Kasse mit dem Magazin. 
So dann fragt sie erstmal nach ob sie mir das Magazin verkaufen darf...DUMMM! ?!? 
 Dann sollte ich noch meinen Schulranzen aufmachen und sie wollte gucken... Warum sind Zeitschriften ab 16... 
Ich weiß wegen den DVD Inhalten...
Aber der Höhepunkt war als ich letztes Mal gefragt worden bin, ob ich den schon 12 Jahre alt bin...
Zur Info: 
Ich bin 14 und 1.85cm groß
Da fragt die ob ich 12 bin...
Also immer diese Jugendvorscriften...


----------



## PontifexM (2. April 2009)

ja kannst du auch in deinem jungen jahren ,weil du keine ahung hast was 30 cent hier und da mehr am ende des monats ausmacht,den ich kann nicht zum chef gehn und sagen ey,alles teurer mach mal gagen erhöhung,eine schlechte ausrede nicht mehr nicht weniger . . .


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

IchHoereStimmen schrieb:


> Ich war ganz schön *sauer*, als ich am Samstagabend die neue PCGH aufschlug !
> Nicht wegen der Preiserhöhung. Als (noch) Abonnent, trifft mich die Preiserhöhung, die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, trotz der vielen Werbung, ja nicht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Das Abo habe ich eh schon gekündigt, wegen der Frechheit in vergangenen Ausgaben, wo einem der Mund wässrig gemacht wurde, dass die wirklich interessanten Themen, wo es etwas mehr in die Tiefe geht, in die PCGH-Extreme verschoben wurden.
> Egal, darum geht es hier nicht.
> Meine Enttäuschung und mein Unmut geht direkt an *Raffael Vötter* als Redakteur und *Thilo Bayer* als Chefredakteur !
> ...




Lies mal die Stellungnahme von Thilo am Anfang. Da ging es soweit ich mich erinnere um die vielen Krankheitsfälle in der Redaktion. Ich denke mal in sonem extremfall iss3es schonmal inordnung das mal C+P geamacht wurde, anstatt für die Preiserhöhung auch noch weniger inhalt einzubringen.


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (4. April 2009)

Nein !
Ich zahle für ein neues Produkt.
Und wenn das nicht geliefert wird trotz Zahlung, nennt man so etwas Betrug, oder zumindest _positive Forderungsverletzung_ !

Punkt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Lies mal die Stellungnahme von Thilo am Anfang. Da ging es soweit ich mich erinnere um die vielen Krankheitsfälle in der Redaktion.



Ist nicht mein Problem, sondern das der Redaktion.


----------



## JOJO (6. April 2009)

Jepp, da ist es wieder, dieses Ungeheuer von Preiserhöhung...

Mir ging es etwas anders, habe mal wieder aus Zeitnot kein Bargeld dabei gehabt. Also mit den Kleinen auf den Arm die Karte gezückt, erst im Editorial die Preiserhöhung bemerkt...

Klar alles wird etwas teurer, hier ein wenig, dort ein wenig. Frage mich nur, wo das Ende sein wird!? Umgerechnet sind´s nun satte 10,37 DM nach alter Währung! Und dies für eine Zeitschrift, die noch reichlich mit Werbemitteln gespikt ist!

Zitat TB

Du hast Recht: Das ist auf jeden Fall kein guter Stil. Verteidigend muss ich dazu sagen, dass wir durch die Cebit und massive Personalausfälle durch Krankheit eine wirkliche Horror-Produktion im März hatten. Vermutlich hat es sich der Kollege deshalb erlaubt, einen Absatz in gewissen Teilen aus einer Vornummer zu übernehmen. Das war mit Sicherheit eine Ausnahme und wird nicht mehr passieren.

Meine Antwort

Egal ob Personalnotstand durch Krankheit oder CEBIT unsere Kunden (Patienten) interessiert soetwas herzlich wenig! Ich kann auch meinen Patienten nicht sagen:"Och, heute ist der Therapeut nicht da, machen wir halt mal etwas anderes...!"

Zitat TB

Ich selbst kann Dir nur sagen, dass ich nicht alle 300.000 Zeichen pro Ausgabe im Kopf habe - aber Leser sind da sowieso viel genauer, weil sie schließlich Geld für das Heft bezahlen.

Meine Antwort

Ich habe von mehreren hundert Patienten Angaben in meinem Gehirnchen gespeichert und täglich kommen ein paar hinzu, und dies nicht ohne Grund. Und bitte schön lieber Thilo, wirst Du nicht bezahlt!? Und wer ein Fachjournal vertreibt, sollte auch den Anspruch auf Perfektion auf seine Fahnen heften!

Und was die anderen Zeitschriften und deren Presierhöhungen angeht, rechtfertigt dies noch lange nicht mit ihnen gleichzuziehen! 

Ich vergleiche es immer mit meinem Freund (Würstchenbudenbesitzer), der seine Bratwürstchen grundsätzlich für einen Euro verkauft. Bei ihm stehen die Leute Schlange, bei den anderen ist gähnende Leere. Die Menge und vor allem die Qualität machts!

In diesem Sinne, besser werden, und die (den) Preis/e nun halten. Dies war die letzte Preiserhöhung die ich mitgemacht habe.


----------



## PontifexM (6. April 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Jepp, da ist es wieder, dieses Ungeheuer von Preiserhöhung...
> 
> Mir ging es etwas anders, habe mal wieder aus Zeitnot kein Bargeld dabei gehabt. Also mit den Kleinen auf den Arm die Karte gezückt, erst im Editorial die Preiserhöhung bemerkt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. April 2009)

Also, ich mus einmal eine beschwerde los werden!!! Auf der Titelseite sind 2, wenn nicht 3, Seitenangaben zu den Theman falsch


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. April 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche es immer mit meinem Freund (Würstchenbudenbesitzer), der seine Bratwürstchen grundsätzlich für einen Euro verkauft. Bei ihm stehen die Leute Schlange, bei den anderen ist gähnende Leere. Die Menge und vor allem die Qualität machts!


Leider ist es nicht so einfach. Punktgenauer Einkauf, variable, schnell (also zur Verkaufslaufzeit) anpassbare Produktion und die günstige Kostenstruktur sind Luxus, die sich eine Zeitschrift, die bundesweit verteilt wird, leider nicht leisten kann. Bei Bedarf können wir das gern mal genauer erläutern.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2009)

roadrippe schrieb:


> die zeitung wird auch immer teurer... alles wird teurer.. komischerweise mein gehalt aber nicht mehr.. ich werd wohl ab jetz auf die zeitung verzichten. steht ja eh alles wichtige im internet.



und die Internet und Handy Tarife werden immer billiger und günstiger, naja die CPU Tests, kann ich mir auch im Internet ansehen ,
ich muss sagen, es ist mal wieder nichts dabei gewesen was mich am diesem Magazin interessiert, und wahrscheinlich auch wieder Treiber Updats aus der Stein Zeit und keine SP MS Packs ,
kein Windows 7 Beta z.b. , 
keine interessanten Voll Versionen, hab`s mal wieder nicht gekauft , 
 Tools und Demo Programme kann ich mir auch selber aus dem Internet runter laden und diese sind auch wesentlich aktueller, als diese von den Heft DVDs,   dazu brauche ich dieses Magazin nicht mehr.


----------



## PontifexM (20. April 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht so einfach. Punktgenauer Einkauf, variable, schnell (also zur Verkaufslaufzeit) anpassbare Produktion und die günstige Kostenstruktur sind Luxus, die sich eine Zeitschrift, die bundesweit verteilt wird, leider nicht leisten kann. Bei Bedarf können wir das gern mal genauer erläutern.




eben luxus ! 
eine zeitschrift ob mit oder ohne rohlinge [mit völlig schnuppe da dsl] bei 8 deutsche mark [ausgabe 04/2009] liegt ist schlicht weg eine frechheit, und das muss man nicht gar nicht näher erläutern.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2009)

ich kaufe eigentlich generell heute  keine PC Magazine mehr, wenn man mal kuckt, was diese Magazine so kosten, 6 und  8 €  und mehr , für was eigentlich ?
und nichts drauf, außer viel Werbung  und Video Clips, auf diesen Heft DVDs , 
 und für was heute schon ein DSl Anschluss zu haben ist, stimmt das Verhältnis hier nicht mehr , also diese ganzen Infos und Programme kann man sich im Prinzip auch selber übers Web. besorgen nur weben die Voll Versionen nicht , die in der letzten Zeit immer weniger werden auf diesen Heft Magazinen , 
kauf ich mir dann halt die Programme beim Händler um die Ecke  die Vers . , die PC Games lässt in letzter Zeit auch sehr zu wünschen übrig, die habe ich früher fast monatlich gekauft .


----------



## Pokerclock (20. April 2009)

Ich kaufte mir bis vor Kurzem (Jetzt Abo) die Extended. Die DVD interessierte mich dabei nur wenig. Einzig die Videos der PCGH waren für mich interessant.

Es sieht wohl so aus, dass heutzutage die DVDs nicht mehr der Bringer sind, wie noch vor zwei, drei Jahren. Die Intension muss aber die Gleiche bleiben, um den Kauf der Print voranzutreiben. Dazu zählt nun mal Content, der nicht im Internet zu finden ist.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2009)

wie schon erwähnt, der Inhalt dieser CDs bwz. DVDs hat in letzter Zeit überall stark nachgelassen .


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. April 2009)

PontifexM schrieb:


> eben luxus !
> eine zeitschrift ob mit oder ohne rohlinge [mit völlig schnuppe da dsl] bei 8 deutsche mark [ausgabe 04/2009] liegt ist schlicht weg eine frechheit, und das muss man nicht gar nicht näher erläutern.


Du hast wirklich verstanden, worum's geht?


----------



## PontifexM (21. April 2009)

wenn "sie "das sagen wohl nicht . . . -.-


----------

